# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Συμβίωση κοτόπουλου με κουνέλι

## magdalena

Έχω ένα κοτοπουλάκι που το αγόρασα το Πάσχα με αλλα πέντε δυστυχώς μονο αυτό επέζησε. Το έχω μεσα στο σπίτι σ ένα δωμάτιο ελεύθερο μαζι μ ένα κουνελάκι !!!! Το βγάζω και στη βεράντα κάποιες φορές. Πρέπει να εμβολιαστεί απαραίτητα ; Τρώει ότι να ναι ακόμα και ότι πέφτει από τα καναρίνια, τι πρέπει να κάνω για να μπορώ να το έχω με ασφάλεια στο σπίτι; Δεν θέλω να το δώσω γιατί φοβάμαι μην  το σφάξουν!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν ξέρω αν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Πολλές φορές σε αγροκτήματα έχουν κότες μαζί με κουνέλια, κάτι που με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα. Αν όμως λόγω περιορισμένου χώρου αρχίζουν και γίνονται κτητικά; 
Αυτό που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να τα αφήνεις μαζί και να παρατηρήσεις πως τα πάνε... αν κυνηγιούνται, αν είναι αδιάφορα το ένα προς το άλλο κ.α !! 

Αν και το δωμάτιο δεν είναι ο καλύτερος χώρος για ένα κοτόπουλο, θα πρότεινα στην βεράντα να περιφράξεις ενα κομματάκι μικρό και να το έχεις εκεί, ενώ όταν θες να ξεμουδιάσει το αφήνεις στην βεράντα. Ή απλά το βράδυ το αφήνεις κλειστό εκεί για ασφάλεια, και την μέρα το αφήνεις ελεύθερο. Αν έχεις αυλή επίσης, θα ήταν το ιδανικό, αν και δεν νομίζω να έχεις γιατί αν είχες θα είχε λυθεί το πρόβλημα!!  :winky:

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Απο προσωπικη μου εμπιρεια (27 κουνελια) δεν κανει γιατι οι κοτες τσιμπανε τα αμελετητα των κουνελιων και μετα δεν μπορουν να δωσουν απογωνους τα κουνελια!!! ::

----------

